# THAILAND: Hotel, Resort & Spa



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*CONRAD* Koh Samui Resort & Spa Koh Samui
































































source: www.loyaltylobby.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*ALiLA* Cha Am































































































































source: www.archi-dia.blogspot.com​


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics..


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*X2 Resort Kui Buri* Hua Hin



























































































source: www.archi-dia.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*The Eugenia Hotel* Bangkok














































source: www.thailandinstyle.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Four Seasons Tented Camp Golden Triangle* Chiang Rai














































source: www.thailandinstyle.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Let's Sea Hua Hin Al Fresco Resort* Hua Hin









































































source: www.4-arch.com
:www.asia-bars.com
:www.discordantharmonybye.blogspot.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*LIBRARY HOTEL* Koh Samui























































source: www.archizar.wordpress.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*W* Hotel Bangkok























































source: www.milevalue.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*W* Retreat Koh Samui


















































































source: www.beautywithbreakfast.wordpress.com
: www.4-arch.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Howie's* Home Stay Chiang Mai













































































































source: www.vacationworldhotel.com​


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

RUNBKK said:


> *X2 Resort Kui Buri* Hua Hin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome and beautiful room..where is it and how many thousand dollars will it charge????


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

rakeshkumar said:


> Awesome and beautiful room..where is it and how many thousand dollars will it charge????


^^ Rates are per night for about 159-370 USD

Resort is located in Hua Hin. Prachuap Khiri Khan Province South of Thailand
For more details, visit this website www.x2resorts.com/kuiburi/


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

RUNBKK said:


> ^^ Rates are per night for about 159-370 USD
> 
> Resort is located in Hua Hin. Prachuap Khiri Khan Province South of Thailand
> For more details, visit this website www.x2resorts.com/kuiburi/



Don't you think they are bit expensive?I mean I am not in the state to roam around the world at this stage..once I start earning in millions I will surely visit this place...sorry for now...


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ When you are ready to come, we are ready to welcome you always :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*InterContinental Koh Samui Taling Ngam Resort* Koh Samui



























































































source: www.loyaltylobby.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Sofitel So Bangkok*









































































source: www.4-arch.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Siam Kempinski Hotel* Bangkok























































source: www.hbadesign.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*InterContinental Hotel & Resort* Hua Hin



























































































source: www.holidaycheck.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Four Seasons Resort* Koh Samui



























































































source: www.luxatic.com, www.fourseasons.com​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mandarin Oriental Dhara Dhevi Resort* Chiang Mai























































source: www.mandarinoriental.com


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Some pictures i took of the Hilton Phuket Arcadia in June 2012:*

Hilton Phuket Arcadia by artifiedme, on Flickr

Hilton Phuket Arcadia by artifiedme, on Flickr

Hilton Phuket Arcadia by artifiedme, on Flickr

Hilton Phuket Arcadia by artifiedme, on Flickr

Ocean Beach Club Hilton Arcadia by artifiedme, on Flickr

Hilton Phuket Arcadia Tower Wing by artifiedme, on Flickr

IMG_2088 by artifiedme, on Flickr

HILTON PHUKET ARCADIA LAGUNA by artifiedme, on Flickr

Ocean Beach Club Hilton Phuket by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Nice!!, Thank you for sharing 

*X2 Samui Resort* Koh Samui



























































































source: www.archi-dia.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Casa De La Flora Resort* Khao Lak, Phang Nga













































































































source: www.wisontungthunya.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Casa De La Flora Resort* Khao Lak, Phang Nga
"Eat Drink Fun"














































source: www.wisontungthunya.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Dusit D2 Baraquda Boutique Hotel* Pattaya
































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hilton Hotel* Pattaya, Thailand































































































































source: www.wisontungthunya.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Would love to go there someday! :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Soneva Kiri* Koh Kood, Thailand



























































































source: www.luxatic.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*St.REGIS BANGKOK*



























































































source: www.luxatic.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Millennium Hilton Hotel* Bangkok



























































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*S31 Hotel* Sukhumvit Road, Bangkok
































































source: www.cwfoodtravel.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Sheraton Pattaya Resort & Spa* Chonburi









































































source: www.cwfoodtravel.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Holiday Inn Phuket Khao Lak Beach Resort* Phuket



























































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Paresa Resort & Villa* Phuket



























































































source: www.maternallychic.com, www.thelifestyleagency.wordpress.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Anantara Resort & Villa* Phuket























































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Renaissance Phuket Resort & Spa* Phuket



























































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Sofitel *So Bangkok*




































































































source: www.4-arch.com,


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Radisson Blu Plaza Resort Phuket Panwa Beach* Phuket



























































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mai Samui Beach Resort & Spa* Koh Samui
































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------

